# Wine on tap



## redderthebetter (Jan 15, 2006)

I saw this system at my local supplier today and was wondering if anyone had any experience with this. Will wines age right in this sort of system?


----------



## Waldo (Jan 15, 2006)

Need more info here Red...Have any pictures of it?


----------



## redderthebetter (Jan 16, 2006)

I copied and pasted the description from an online supplier. I was just curious about it.This might be nice for small batches. Waldo, thanks for the inspiration. I came home from Sams club yesterday with a two pound bag of craisins, a bag of frozen blueberries, and a bag of mixed bberries. That ought to keep me up and running for a few months. It will be a while before I turn my attention to Habaneros.







<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=640>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="20%"></TD>
<CENTER>
<TD align=left width="80%" colSpan=3>Reduce bottling wine with the Wine On Tap from Fermtech. It’s the perfect solution for those of you who want to take wine on a picnic or other gathering but don’t want the hassle of carting around bottles. The plastic dispenser holds up to nine (9) bottles of wine and keeps it fresh for six months or longer. Compact to store on a shelf or in the refrigerator. You are going to love it. 

Includes: 
Wine On Tap Container 
One (1) Wine On Tap Bags 
Wine On Tap Clip &amp; Spacer 


<DIV align=center>
<CENTER>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="33%">Height </TD>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="34%">Width </TD>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="33%">Depth </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="33%">10.25 inches </TD>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="34%">6.75 inches </TD>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="33%">9.75 inches </TD></TR></T></TABLE></CENTER>
Replacement bags and tap parts are also available below. </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=638 colSpan=4>
<HR width="100%" color=#ff0000 SIZE=3>
</TD>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width=640 colSpan=4>
<DIV align=center>
<CENTER>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=650>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="33%">Item # </TD>
<TD align=middle width="34%">Your Price </TD>
<TD align=middle width="33%">Shipping Weight </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="33%">WOT-K </TD>
<TD align=middle width="34%">$18.45 </TD>
<TD align=middle width="33%">2.0 </TD></TR></T></TABLE></CENTER></TD></TR></CENTER></T></TABLE>


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 18, 2006)

I would think that you would want to use the Wine on Tap for wine that you are pretty close to drinking (going to drink within 3 or 4 months). So, for wines that you would normal bulk age, say, 6 months and then bottle &amp; age for 6 months more, you might bulk age for 12 months and then bottle most of it and put the rest in Wine on Tap.


Of course, this is ideal for some of the easy drinking Mist-type wines.


----------



## Big Port (Jan 18, 2006)

I was just flipping through the new Wine Maker magazine last night and they have an article in there on "kegging" your wine in Corny Kegs. Wouldn't that be something to have a wine on tap at your home bar??


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jan 19, 2006)

Personal opinion - wine presented in glass is more aesthetically pleasing 
than wine dispensed from a plastic bladder or stainless keg, plus, you 
know just when the cork was pulled.


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 19, 2006)

bilbo-in-maine said:


> Personal opinion - wine presented in glass is more aesthetically pleasing
> than wine dispensed from a plastic bladder or stainless keg, plus, you
> know just when the cork was pulled.




I concur, but I think that if you just want a glass now and then while working around the house, the wine-on-tap system is fine. I wouldn't use it when having guests over for a meal.... "Hey Danny, hand me your wine glass there and I'll fill it up at the fridge."


Supposedly the wine-on-tap will keep the wine fresh for up to six months. Of course, if you have the wine in there for that long, well, shame on you!


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes i confess I will drink wine from a box. But the wine i make just goes better in the bottle. I do 750 and 1.5's. Love my suppliers All used bottles welcome. And I remember them with refills.


----------



## rshosted (Feb 11, 2006)

RTB,

I have tried those bags. I only bought the bags (not the holder/garbage can with a hole) Once actually. It has pros and cons. mmm which one first, decisions, decisions...

Cons:

1. the bag held *several* 'bottles of wine. I found it took so many, I was a little disapointed with regards to how many bottles of the Selection Borolo I put in it. 

2. It's *really* easy to dip in and taste a little. I found that my girlfriend and I would use it as a 'chaser' to a good bottle. I didn't really get to enjoy the wine that I made becuase I would drink it too soon.

3. It doesn't have the same 'curb appeal'. I am a romantic at heart. I love bottles and corks. I think they add a "jena se qua" (SP?). I really missed that. Also the presentation was lost if I let anyone try it. Boxed wine is really not a good way to introduce your "good" wine if you know what I mean. 

Pros:

1. See #2 above. I could dip in and taste without ruining a whole bottle. I tasted my wine for 9months one glass at a time. It really was handy for that. 

2. I didn't have to clean as many bottles. The bag does take a lot of wine. 

3. no corks... no taint. (though, I've never had that when dealing with my home wine). 


Ultimately, I didn't notice a different taste after finishing the bag and going to bottles. Which I guess, is a good review. I always wondered if putting a wine in a bag makes it taste off. 

I still have two bags left and don't really plan to use them. I think that I spend so much time and work on my wine, it's really worth the effort of a bottle and the true 'respect' it deserves.

But if you decide to try, it is only a few bucks. I would be interested to hear anyone elses experiences. 

I just asked my girlfriend said she liked the bag better. Not really anything to back that up though. (she didn't really like the Borolo that much anyway though).


----------



## winebug (Mar 21, 2006)

rshosted:
Your cons no 1 not correct. Your pro no 1 you say you can taste and not open a bottle. so the bag ends up half full. Way not put in the wine you want in and then put the valve on it while it is upside down, open valve and push out all the air.


I retired in Jan and moved into small town. My neighbor invited us over. We had wine he made from the rhubarb that had grown in my yard. My first batch1 gallon " apple " is in the first stage now. I have a gallon glass jug. for the first rack. after the second rack I am going to use 2 qt. juice Bottles.My end container will be to put the 2 bottles in to a 5 liter box I bought wine in a month ago. 
Decided I better try a batch or two before the rhubarb starts to grow.


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 23, 2006)

The reason I got into wine making in the ifrst place was because I couldn't 
afford to drink decent wine and ended up buying the junk in boxes. 
Reasonable or not I have a psychological aversion to boxes not.


----------



## earl (Mar 25, 2006)

rshosted said:


> RTB,
> 
> 
> 3. It doesn't have the same 'curb appeal'. I am a romantic at heart. I love bottles and corks. I think they add a "jena se qua" (SP?).
> ...


----------



## OldWino1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My I think he spoke french. Hey what ever floats your boat. This is your hobby and if it works for you then whatever. But if you decide to give any away a 750ML would be better dont wanna give it all away at once.


----------



## redderthebetter (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for all of the inputs. My wife just bought me an Island Mist Wildberry Shiraz kit today. I am still considering going to the bag on this one mainly because I can keep it cold in the fridge, which is the way they suggest serving. I have four different fruit wines at different stages right now that I will definitely bottle with nice labels when they are ready. This is a cool hobby. I have finally found a craft I can use for christmas presents.






All of a sudden i find myself looking at the Dandelions coming in now as something useful, not something needing mowing.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 1, 2006)

Try one bag with the Island Mist kit, I used the bag in the beginning,
I now drink my homemade beer, but the bag has one advantage, you don't
get air on whats left over. thats good if you don't drink a whole
bottle of wine. I only bought one set of bags and no plastic holder,
just cut a cardboard box and put the bag in it. Island Mist Wildbarry
Shiraz was my first kit and everyone loved it!!


----------

